# Software > Windows >  Technitium DNS

## ydin

Καλησπερα

Μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος να στησω αυτο σαν ns server στο σπιτι μου ?


Αποτι διαβασα ειναι αρκετα ελαφρυ και φυσικα Open source

----------


## ydin

Κανεις καλε ?  ::

----------

